# BIOS Update Tip

## Utoxin

If you update your BIOS, make sure to restore factory defaults. I failed to do so, and my computer became very unstable for no obvious reason. After reverting the BIOS to factory default settings, the system is much more stable.

----------

## Swishy

They takes all the fun out of stretching your ram timing and fsb to the limit though......lol  :Laughing: 

----------

## delta407

No, see, resetting it to factory defaults eliminates conflicts from the (possibly) different configuration entries; you can change your settings back right afterwards and still benefit from doing it.

----------

## Swishy

ok...I was looking at it from a different angle........

----------

## debian

 *Utoxin wrote:*   

> If you update your BIOS, make sure to restore factory defaults. I failed to do so, and my computer became very unstable for no obvious reason. After reverting the BIOS to factory default settings, the system is much more stable.

 

May be you weren't looking carefully at the docs when flashing your bios. It states clearly that you must restore factory setting after flashing your bios so as to load the new changes.

Nevertheless, you told us what'll happen if we fail to comply.  :Smile: 

----------

